# Miitopia Switch Demo/Full Game Discussion



## Holla (Apr 27, 2021)

Just a PSA that there's a demo available on the Switch eshop for Miitopia.

I personally loved the game on 3DS so I will definitely be buying this version as well. I absolutely love the additional mii customization they have added to the game.

Here is my mii. I went pretty light on the makeup options as that's just who I am in real life but I really like the new eye details and wigs. Feel free to share what your mii looks like as well, or to share any thoughts you have about the game/demo in general. 






Edit: as of today May 21, 2021 the full game is now out! Feel free to discuss the full game in this thread as well.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 27, 2021)

I turned on my Switch and found out someone already downloaded it.
Uh, I'll play it after I find an Inking Mii since I'm tired of my main Mii.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 27, 2021)

I’m still on the fence about whether I should buy this game— I had it for the 3DS but never actually played it past the first couple of minutes.

I downloaded the demo today & couldn’t figure out how to get the extra customization options like in the original post? When I made my mii, it didn’t give me any special options. Maybe I just haven’t played far enough yet


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 27, 2021)

I got the original Miitopia on the 3DS a couple years back and really love it. I'm kind of bummed now though, since there are more customization options now and it feels like I probably should've just waited. Couldn't have known they'd port it though. Not sure whether I'll purchase it again on the Switch, but the quality of that Mii you posted certainly has me tempted. Hopefully it will go on sale for Black Friday or something to make buying it again more justifiable.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 27, 2021)

Ooo I’m so excited! The new customization options are so nice but the wigs are a little off looking.

Here’s me:



Spoiler


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 27, 2021)

hm, i downloaded it and it's about the same as i remember. (obviously.) the wigs aren't really anything special, largely because you can't adjust them. most of the bangs are obscenely high above my miis' eyebrows, giving them massive foreheads, and there's just... not enough variety? a lot of them are really niche and/or over the top, and most of the longer haired wigs fall really oddly too? i don't really know how to explain it. point is the wigs didn't live up to _my _expectations. i like the eye-shines though. they're the only thing i added to my mii lmao. 

all in all, i was planning to buy this game anyway since i loved it on the 3DS and have been wanting to replay it for a while but didn't want to overwrite my save. that being said, i don't think the wigs/make-up really make it worth buying again otherwise. i know there's something about a horse, and potentially more, but i don't think you can access that in the demo (?) so i can only go off the added feature that's there.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 28, 2021)

It's weird to look at after playing the 3DS version for so long, but its really great! The only thing that bugs me is that there isn't randomized miis for Greenhorne and things like that. It was funnier to walk in to Sans being the mother of Will Smith and stuff like that. 

I can tell i'm going to sink in just as many hours as I did to the original!


----------



## Holla (Apr 28, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> hm, i downloaded it and it's about the same as i remember. (obviously.) the wigs aren't really anything special, largely because you can't adjust them. most of the bangs are obscenely high above my miis' eyebrows, giving them massive foreheads, and there's just... not enough variety? a lot of them are really niche and/or over the top, and most of the longer haired wigs fall really oddly too? i don't really know how to explain it. point is the wigs didn't live up to _my _expectations. i like the eye-shines though. they're the only thing i added to my mii lmao.
> 
> all in all, i was planning to buy this game anyway since i loved it on the 3DS and have been wanting to replay it for a while but didn't want to overwrite my save. that being said, i don't think the wigs/make-up really make it worth buying again otherwise. i know there's something about a horse, and potentially more, but i don't think you can access that in the demo (?) so i can only go off the added feature that's there.



I just recently finished the demo myself and it actually does give you the horse right near the end. You kinda have to go back and play previous areas to get more a feel for it as there’s nothing new left in the demo after you get the horse but at least it is included to some extent.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 28, 2021)

I remember thinking that Miitopia looked really cool when it was originally released, but I wasn't interested enough in getting it. I think with the switch port, however, I'll give it a run this time if I can. I hope that they also port Tomodachi Life to the switch, or release a sequal, since I really remember enjoying that game. If they were to port Tomodachi Life or create a sequal, I hope they'll give it more things to do in regards to interacting with the residents, since I remember playing Tomodachi Life for more than a few minutes at a time was a waste. As for Miitopia though, it looks like a fun, albeit simple RPG.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 28, 2021)

Holla said:


> I just recently finished the demo myself and it actually does give you the horse right near the end. You kinda have to go back and play previous areas to get more a feel for it as there’s nothing new left in the demo after you get the horse but at least it is included to some extent.



i did play a bit more before going to sleep (it was 3AM lmao) and didn't get the horse, but i did get one of the ""dates"" at the cafe. thought that was pretty cute, and it had big homosexual energy given that both characters were female. i can't remember if the dates were in the trailer, but it's a nice addition either way. still hate that the dark lord is gender locked though (and presumably the male subject/princess couple later) given how i used a female character for that.

i still don't think it's entirely worth it though if you owned the game before and weren't in love with it like i was. (i played it twice lmao.) i'd probably suggest waiting until it's fully released and seeing the extent of what's been added or just waiting until it goes on sale/you can get it second hand for less. i think they'd have to add a new zone/world and story somewhere in the middle to make it worth the price for people who owned the 3DS game. something more substantial, y'know?


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 28, 2021)

I’m out of touch and never played it on the 3DS so this would be new to me, which seems like it may be a good thing if it’s frighteningly similar to the 3DS one.

Reminds me of a ‘create your own adventure?’ I’m always down for a fun, light RPG - will download the demo later.  Gives me an excuse to spend time making Miis again. Last time I made more than one was when Tomodachi Life was released for the 3DS.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2021)

Okay, I actually played it now. I had a lot of fun!
I never actually got to play the 3DS version because there's only one save file and it wasn't my game.
I had always wanted to get a second copy of the game so I could play it too. Well now that's what the Switch version will be for.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 28, 2021)

I had a lot of fun with this on my 3DS, so this will likely be a go for me.

It's making me wish for other games to be transferred/sequels to the Switch, like Ever Oasis.


----------



## Holla (Apr 28, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> i did play a bit more before going to sleep (it was 3AM lmao) and didn't get the horse, but i did get one of the ""dates"" at the cafe. thought that was pretty cute, and it had big homosexual energy given that both characters were female. i can't remember if the dates were in the trailer, but it's a nice addition either way. still hate that the dark lord is gender locked though (and presumably the male subject/princess couple later) given how i used a female character for that.
> 
> i still don't think it's entirely worth it though if you owned the game before and weren't in love with it like i was. (i played it twice lmao.) i'd probably suggest waiting until it's fully released and seeing the extent of what's been added or just waiting until it goes on sale/you can get it second hand for less. i think they'd have to add a new zone/world and story somewhere in the middle to make it worth the price for people who owned the 3DS game. something more substantial, y'know?



Yeah the "dates" are definitely a new feature. I've already saved clips from a couple of the real funny ones. They are great.

The game is worth it to me as I absolutely loved it the first time and have actually been wanting to play it again with different characters, but since you personally didn't care for it then I agree that it's probably not really worth it for you.

It's the kind of game you either love and adore or it's not really for you. That's ok though as everyone has their own tastes. I'm just glad the demo is substantial enough in my opinion to give people enough taste of the game to know if the full game is worth buying for them or not.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 28, 2021)

Holla said:


> Yeah the "dates" are definitely a new feature. I've already saved clips from a couple of the real funny ones. They are great.
> 
> The game is worth it to me as I absolutely loved it the first time and have actually been wanting to play it again with different characters, but since you personally didn't care for it then I agree that it's probably not really worth it for you.
> 
> It's the kind of game you either love and adore or it's not really for you. That's ok though as everyone has their own tastes. I'm just glad the demo is substantial enough in my opinion to give people enough taste of the game to know if the full game is worth buying for them or not.



oh no, i think you misread! i was saying i loved the 3DS game, so i was going to buy this one anyway because i always wanted to play it again but couldn't bring myself to restart the save file. that's why it's worth it to me. i was just saying if you already own it on 3DS and are content with restarting your file over there, you should probably wait until the switch version goes on sale or whatever because the additions (thus far) aren't really substantial enough to justify a second purchase imo. (especially since it's like... £10 more, i think, but there definitely isn't £10's worth of added content.) if they had added a new world/section or a new job class, maybe, but i don't _think _they have, so it's probably better to hold off purchasing unless you're super into the game like us. 

that being said, i've finished the demo completely now. i kind of wish they hadn't released it an entire month in advance (i feel half that time would've been enough) because now i'm itching to continue playing and obviously can't for ages lmao. i don't want to just farm the demo since i plan to carry over the data and don't want to be over-leveled. i still think the wig selection could've been a lot better/more varied, but i like the make-up options. (finally used some eyelashes and freckles.) the horse is... okay. i think it's cute and i _do _like it, but i wouldn't miss it if it wasn't there, y'know? the 'dates' are probably my favorite new addition, and i hope there are more venues on top of the ones i've seen so far. (think i've had fishing, cinema, seaside and cafe.) 

still wish they hadn't gender locked story roles though, given how it's supposed to be an RPG where _you _(mostly) design the characters, but whatever. i ignored it in the 3DS version, and i'll ignore it in this one lmao.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 29, 2021)

ah thank you! you reminded me to go download that! i never did play the original, but i absolutely love the old streetpass game version (which i'm pretty sure this is based on) so maybe i'll check it out. 

here's a mii:


----------



## AccfSally (May 1, 2021)

I re-made a few of my Animal Crossing Miis.:

Static:
Before


 After: 



Hazel:

Before


 After :




Sally (Still working on her's):

Before


  After: 




I have a few more AC miis I haven't redone yet: Filbert, Cally, Poppy, Ricky, Marshal, Sheldon, Teddy and I forgot the rest...(Too lazy to look for)

Also wish you could have their whole body painted and not just the face.


----------



## Holla (May 1, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> I re-made a few of my Animal Crossing Miis.:
> 
> Static:
> Before
> ...



I absolutely love these! You really can make just about anything now with the new makeup/wig feature. Great job!


----------



## Stalfos (May 3, 2021)

I love the character customization in Miitopia for Switch. Hopefully they'll make a new Tomodachi Life next.


----------



## nerfeddude (May 3, 2021)

Okay, when I saw this game for the first time I wasn't really interested in it(I had no experience with the 3DS version apart from one youtube video I watched a long time ago). So when I downloaded the demo out of curiosity I really had no expectations. I kinda regret doing that because.........now I HAVE to wait until the release to continue this glorious adventure! ;~;


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 3, 2021)

I've never played this game (the switch demo or past versions) but I keep seeing people online making crazy cool miis with the new customization options.  So fun to see people's creations, if I got the demo it would be to just make miis lmao


----------



## BluebearL (May 4, 2021)

Just started playing the demo! I'll attach a pic of my mii if I can remember/be bothered later. It's very promising, I have been having a lot of fun with it so far. I never played the last one, only Tomodachi life+the 3ds demo so this looks like a great entry. Loving the customisation options and the general fun silliness of it. Not sure if I will buy it, I don't have many switch games and I don't have endless cash to spend so I want to pick my next switch game carefully- I still really want to try Splatoon and Stardew valley. I guess it will depend on what is on sale first.


----------



## meggiewes (May 11, 2021)

I finally decided to try the demo. It is so cute! The only game like this I played is Find Mii and Find Mii 2. Making a full game like this is fun.

I do have to admit that when it came time to fill out the village, I stopped and I'm going on an importing and remaking Mii spree. As well as updating Miis because my friends have changed styles pretty drastically since I got their Miis.


----------



## Holla (May 21, 2021)

I started playing the game just after midnight last night. This is my favourite moment so far haha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395808862146531328


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 25, 2021)

Eep, I've fallen to the charms of Miitopia! I've never tried the previous version for the 3DS. I downloaded the demo, had a blast with the mii creator, then enjoyed the gameplay for a while. Now I've bought the full version. I really like how bright and colourful everything is.

The mii creator is something else! I hope we get Tomodachi Life for the Switch someday, with an even better mii creator. (If only there was a slider for the wigs where you could adjust the length of the hair for both the bangs and back.) Here's a screenshot of my early game party.




The miis are Sylvain, Caspar and Felix (Fire Emblem: Three Houses). Had a lot of fun making them. ❤


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

I have quite enjoyed the demo and made decide to buy it if there is nothing good coming from E3.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 26, 2021)

In case anyone is looking for more miis to add to their game, here is a new site with a growing collection.

*https://www.miipedia.com/*

Also, my party of 4 is at level 8 and we have a horse! 




Does anyone else love the outings feature? I totally enjoy sending my miis off to see a movie together, drink coffee at a cafe or spend some time at the library. Their relationship is pretty good now because Felix took the initiative to give Sylvain a present. And Caspar saw that at the window and was upset because he likes Sylvain. This feels like... some alternate reality fanfic come to life.


----------



## mocha. (May 26, 2021)

Never played any games like this before but I’m a sucker for anything customisable, so I went ahead and downloaded it!

here’s my mii:



So cute!! I’m really excited to play the demo


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 28, 2021)

OMG I finally learned how to chibify my mii for the game! It took 3 hours of trial and error and probably at least 3 weeks worth of middle-aged brain cells.  



My tips for those wanting to do the same. 

In the basic mii maker on the Switch, choose a round face. I used the squashed round face on the second row. Tiniest nose, tiny mouth. Eyes don't matter because you'll be making them anew later. Just make them smaller than you'd like so that they get covered by the new eyes properly. In the game creator, I replaced the eyebrows. This was the easiest part. Added blush. Then added little dots of blush using the fuzzy circles in the mask section for the nose and chin. Now the eyes. These took the most time. All the shapes I used are in the eyelashes section. I started with the whites of the eyes using half moon shapes. Adjust, resize, rotate and move. Then the top and bottom of the eyes using curve lines. Adjust, resize, rotate and move. A dark circle outline for the iris, then I filled in the dark green colour with the fuzzy circle, added a black circle for the pupil, a thick half circle line for the lighter green parts at the bottom, then two tiny white circles for the highlights. Lashes were individually added. Finally the eyelid crease with a thin curve line made long, flatter and thinner. Always check the layers section if something is out of whack. Just re-layer it. And then check the expressions to make sure the face animates properly. 

It'll be tough at first but, as it is with a lot of things, once you've figured it out, it becomes much easier! Now I'm off to chibify the rest of my party!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 28, 2021)

I played the demo, and while it was fun, the gameplay felt repetitive about an hour in. I like the customizations and character interactions, but I don't think it warrants the $50-60 price tag (I can get better rpgs for that price). Maybe when (if) the price lowers I'll buy it. 

(Hope this isn't misinterpreted as hate for the game as I'm hoping to buy it someday.)


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 28, 2021)

Kuriboh said:


> I played the demo, and while it was fun, the gameplay felt repetitive about an hour in. I like the customizations and character interactions, but I don't think it warrants the $50-60 price tag (I can get better rpgs for that price). Maybe when (if) the price lowers I'll buy it.
> 
> (Hope this isn't misinterpreted as hate for the game as I'm hoping to buy it someday.)



I agree with you wholeheartedly that it's very repetitive. And it doesn't scratch my RPG itch at all. (My all-time favourite RPG game is Divinity: Original Sin 2.) 

Having said all that, I'm quite taken with this game because it reminds me of AC and Tomodachi Life. I play AC for the animals, so even though it gets repetitive after a year, with no new events or NPCs in sight, I still enjoy interacting with my villagers every single day. Repetitive dialogue included. Likewise, when TomoLife was first launched, it was a breath of fresh air, everyone was greatly entertained by the antics of the miis. After a few weeks, though, many people were playing other games. I played it for a whole year. 

Miitopia, I feel, is meant to be played for laughs. Its light-hearted approach is endearing, and it's easy enough to be played by anyone who has never played an RPG before. At its core are the miis, which I can customize to resemble people or fictitious characters I know. And this is why it's bowled me over. I like watching the interactions between the miis in my adventuring party; it's a lot like how I enjoy watching the animals on my AC island. I do feel it's pricey. But the improved mii creator is quite something to behold.


----------



## Holla (May 28, 2021)

CrankyCupcake said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly that it's very repetitive. And it doesn't scratch my RPG itch at all. (My all-time favourite RPG game is Divinity: Original Sin 2.)
> 
> Having said all that, I'm quite taken with this game because it reminds me of AC and Tomodachi Life. I play AC for the animals, so even though it gets repetitive after a year, with no new events or NPCs in sight, I still enjoy interacting with my villagers every single day. Repetitive dialogue included. Likewise, when TomoLife was first launched, it was a breath of fresh air, everyone was greatly entertained by the antics of the miis. After a few weeks, though, many people were playing other games. I played it for a whole year.
> 
> Miitopia, I feel, is meant to be played for laughs. Its light-hearted approach is endearing, and it's easy enough to be played by anyone who has never played an RPG before. At its core are the miis, which I can customize to resemble people or fictitious characters I know. And this is why it's bowled me over. I like watching the interactions between the miis in my adventuring party; it's a lot like how I enjoy watching the animals on my AC island. I do feel it's pricey. But the improved mii creator is quite something to behold.



I 100% completely agree with you. Miitopia doesn’t require much thought out strategy like most RPGs but it’s still fun in its own quirky way even if it is repetitive. I do like the lack of thought though for when I just want to play something chill and light.

I also second Divinity Original Sin II as being amazing for a real in depth rpg. I have never finished it, but I’m hoping to get my BF in on a co-op playthrough as he also loves rpgs and we have a decent computer now.

I do find Miitopia a bit on the expensive side even if it is still less than premium priced games. It’s $65 plus tax here, while most Switch games are $80. I think $45-$50 would have been better personally.


----------



## Licorice (May 28, 2021)

I had miitopia on the 3Ds and enjoyed it but I probably won’t buy this. Miitopia has funny moments and it’s charming for sure. It’s just VERY repetitive and that would be okay if it wasn’t so expensive. It’s really not worth the price. When I played through the 3DS game I had autobattle on and beat the whole game without having to interfere much. It shouldn’t be that easy. That alone made it so boring that I would be so happy to go to the Inn.


----------



## nerfeddude (May 29, 2021)

Okay, now that I finished the main storyline, I have full confidence to say that I absolutely love this game! The Miis, their interactions are charming and hilarious, the stages are visually appealing, THE MUSIC IS JUST...how can such a silly game have such an incredible soundtrack??? I don't think there was a single moment where I thought that the music was "meh". The story itself...as simple as it might seem, it works. The only thing is that clearing all of the levels gets quite repetitive, but I'm actually kinda fine with that? 
So, for someone like me who never played Miitopia before, I say it's pretty worth it.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 30, 2021)

CrankyCupcake said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly that it's very repetitive. And it doesn't scratch my RPG itch at all. (My all-time favourite RPG game is Divinity: Original Sin 2.)
> 
> Having said all that, I'm quite taken with this game because it reminds me of AC and Tomodachi Life. I play AC for the animals, so even though it gets repetitive after a year, with no new events or NPCs in sight, I still enjoy interacting with my villagers every single day. Repetitive dialogue included. Likewise, when TomoLife was first launched, it was a breath of fresh air, everyone was greatly entertained by the antics of the miis. After a few weeks, though, many people were playing other games. I played it for a whole year.
> 
> Miitopia, I feel, is meant to be played for laughs. Its light-hearted approach is endearing, and it's easy enough to be played by anyone who has never played an RPG before. At its core are the miis, which I can customize to resemble people or fictitious characters I know. And this is why it's bowled me over. I like watching the interactions between the miis in my adventuring party; it's a lot like how I enjoy watching the animals on my AC island. I do feel it's pricey. But the improved mii creator is quite something to behold.



I think your description was spot on. I also really enjoy Tomodachi life and felt it was a breath of fresh air.

I've never heard of Original Sin. I'll have to look into it if it's that good.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 30, 2021)

Kuriboh said:


> I think your description was spot on. I also really enjoy Tomodachi life and felt it was a breath of fresh air.
> 
> I've never heard of Original Sin. I'll have to look into it if it's that good.



Divinity: Original Sin 2 is now on sale on Steam. At only $19.60 for another day or so. DOS2 is very meaty with a lot of content. A lot of players take over 60 hours to finish the game. Many over 100. It depends on how familiar you are with RPGs and how quickly you adapt to different situations in the game. Many spells react with environmental conditions. You can get creative with combat.

Going back to Miitopia, I've just reached Chapter 3. (I'm playing really slowly because I get distracted by the mii creator. I keep wanting to make *new miis*.  )

I must say I like how, even though gameplay -especially the combat- is repetitive, there are still a lot of things to discover and look forward to, such as new music, new outings and new interactions, and new food! It's such a delight to feed my adventuring miis. I look forward to it all the time. Their reactions to some foods just crack me up. I never get bored of it. I wonder if anyone else enjoy doing this too?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jun 1, 2021)

CrankyCupcake said:


> Divinity: Original Sin 2 is now on sale on Steam. At only $19.60 for another day or so. DOS2 is very meaty with a lot of content. A lot of players take over 60 hours to finish the game. Many over 100. It depends on how familiar you are with RPGs and how quickly you adapt to different situations in the game. Many spells react with environmental conditions. You can get creative with combat.
> 
> Going back to Miitopia, I've just reached Chapter 3. (I'm playing really slowly because I get distracted by the mii creator. I keep wanting to make *new miis*.  )
> 
> I must say I like how, even though gameplay -especially the combat- is repetitive, there are still a lot of things to discover and look forward to, such as new music, new outings and new interactions, and new food! It's such a delight to feed my adventuring miis. I look forward to it all the time. Their reactions to some foods just crack me up. I never get bored of it. I wonder if anyone else enjoy doing this too?



I don't own a pc, but I see they have it on the switch (unless I'm reading wrong.) I saw some gameplay footage on YouTube and it looks pretty good! As for miitopia I do plan on buying it, I'm just holding out on a price drop or sale.


----------



## Holla (Jun 1, 2021)

Kuriboh said:


> I don't own a pc, but I see they have it on the switch (unless I'm reading wrong.) I saw some gameplay footage on YouTube and it looks pretty good! As for miitopia I do plan on buying it, I'm just holding out on a price drop or sale.



Can confirm that Divinity is on Switch. It also goes on sale from time to time. Only thing about the Switch version is the graphics are very dumbed down but the game seems to play ok from my experience with it.


----------



## Holla (Jun 3, 2021)

My code for downloading miis is: 77BNFD2

I have mostly saved ones from other creators but I have made/edited a few as well. Mine are mostly video game and anime characters for the most part.


----------



## Velo (Jun 3, 2021)

Ahhh so my boyfriend & I started this game last weekend (well I laid on the couch, trying not to puke, watching him play and laughing) and it's just amazing haha. I love the gameplay and storyline so far! 
Our main Mii is based off him (and ironically we made the Dark Lord have his Mii's face too which is HILARIOUS) and our first adventurer is my Mii! Everyone we have added so far is based off our IRL contacts. 
My favorite thing is that my Mii HATES every food you give her, which is amazing since I physically couldn't eat at the time from nausea. 
The game is amazing & adorable and I can't wait to play more of it!


----------



## Imbri (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm at the point where I'm building my 2nd team. Ugh, what a pain to do this. But I can't leave my first group in the Dark Lord's clutches.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 4, 2021)

Finally, I'm done with Chapter 4.  What a ride. But I'm definitely continuing to play this game. I don't feel it's over yet! Here are a few screenshots and thoughts to celebrate. 



Spoiler: Spoiler screenshots. Avoid if you've not finished chapter 4.







I was excited to see a dragon. I like dragons. Every RPG needs a dragon!



A 10-member party at last. I'm going to enjoy mixing different miis for different quests. It's going to be so much fun. For me, the game is all about the mii interactions. I don't get tired of watching them. My all-chibi party has (Fire Emblem: Three Houses) Sylvain, Felix and Caspar, (Jujutsu Kaisen) Gojo, Fushiguro and Itadori, and Mephisto (Ao no Exorcist), Sanji (One Piece) and Reno (FF7).  All characters I love.



Outings are so amusing. I enjoy the variety. This fishing one has such a pretty background! And I'm not sure if it's based on the personalities of the miis or if it's all random, but I love that there are different ways an outing to the same location could play out. It makes me wonder if I'd be able to see all of the different scenarios. (My party miis are not of every personality. Maybe I should change that... ? )



Notice... Raymond?  I made a few AC miis but I didn't use any for my party, so the game gives whatever "free" miis I have random roles. Raymond gave me my first quest at the Travelers' Hub.



Can't wait to jump back into the game!

UPDATED: June 9

I finished the game! The credits rolled! 



I'll still be playing Miitopia because I've not unlocked the last two secret jobs. Also, I will miss my miis if I stopped playing. A new Tomodachi Life may or may not get released, but at least I have this game to play with my miis.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 15, 2021)

I bought the game Sunday night.

I spent 16 hours straight on it yesterday.

I really want work to end so I can go back on.

Not been this hooked on a game since new horizons came out.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jun 17, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Not been this hooked on a game since new horizons came out.


VOUCH. I got Miitopia for my birthday and I absolutely love it. I never played the original on the 3DS (which I heard was good) and how beefed up the mii editor is on Miitopia got my attention, and no surprise I did abuse the heck out of it when I first started playing. It's definitely a lighthearted game which I like, I'm not super into RPGs so I find there not being an overwhelming amount of story and lore perfectly fine.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 16, 2021)

I got this game last month, and it is addicting as heck.  I used the Kind personality for my Mii.  For Chapter 1, I was a Pop Star, for Chapter 2, I was a Chef, and for Chapters 3 and 4, I am a Flower.

I have made it to the Darker Lord, so I have just been spending a lot of time grinding for EXP and making my Miis more strong and powerful.

Sadly I don't have any screenshots, since I only know how to send them to my phone and not my laptop, which I am on right now, so I will just list the other nine members of my team.  If anyone is still interesting in this thread, I MIGHT (I don't wanna make any promises) post a screenshot(s) of my squad later on.

Chapter 1:
Mousse (Papa Louie)
Whippa (Papa Louie)
Creighton Styles (Cooking Diary)

Chapter 2:
Radlynn (Papa Louie)
Sarge Fan (Papa Louie)
Skye (an OC of mine)

Chapter 3:
Gill (Finding Nemo)
Marlin (Finding Nemo)
Dory (Finding Nemo)

I made my horse a unicorn with a pink color scheme, and her name is Pinkie ^_^


----------



## dude98 (Jul 20, 2021)

I beat the game recently so I'll post the some noteable roles

Dark Lord: Larry Butz (Ace Attorney)
Great Sage: The Judge (Ace Attorney)
King of Greenhorne: Hifumi Yamada (Danganronpa)
Princess: Gudako (Fate Grand Order Learning with Manga)
Prince of Neksdor: Gilgamesh (Fate)
Genie: Qtaro (Your Turn to Die)
Fairy trio: Faires of Light (Touhou)

Now for my crew:
1st area:
Asuka (Senran Kagura)
Reimu Hakurei (Touhou)
Adauchi (Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea)

2nd Area:
Yosafire (The Grey Garden)
Hans Christain Andersen (Fate series)
Orin (Touhou)

3rd area:
Wadanohara (Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea)
Polnareff (Jojo's Bizzare Adventure)
Hayate (indie V-tuber)

I have made one postgame Mii which is Oda Nobunaga from Fate


----------



## Meadows (Jul 21, 2021)

What do you think of the story. I didn't finish the demo because it seemed so chedsy. I'm going to steal your faces....

I know a lot of people liked the game as a whole.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 26, 2021)

Meadows said:


> What do you think of the story. I didn't finish the demo because it seemed so chedsy. I'm going to steal your faces....
> 
> I know a lot of people liked the game as a whole.


I'm wondering this too! Is the story good? How's the game like? Is it worth its price tag? I really loved Tomodachi Life so I was wondering if I'd like this game too.


----------



## Holla (Jul 27, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I'm wondering this too! Is the story good? How's the game like? Is it worth its price tag? I really loved Tomodachi Life so I was wondering if I'd like this game too.



I really liked the game. The story is cheesy but interesting enough and suits the silliness of the game. I liked Tomodachi Life at first but it quickly got boring for me. Miitopia didn't. I've played it twice now. First the 3DS version and now Switch and I had just as much fun if not more playing it again with different mii characters. If you played the free demo and had fun it's worth a go but it all depends on your opinion as most people either love or don't care for the game.


----------

